

Stripping Illegal Characters from XML in Python - twampss
http://lethain.com/entry/2009/jan/25/stripping-illegal-characters-from-xml-in-python/

======
wehriam
I've been on the lookout for something like this for ages.

------
newt0311
small (anal) correction: use enumerate for the line numbers.

